# Is Sakura feats against Kaguya an outlier?



## Topace (Jun 23, 2018)

Her punching kaguya and breaking her horn



And her dodging the chakra arm



Are these feats outliers? Asking for a delusional friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Kai (Jun 23, 2018)

At the end of the day the fact of the matter is Kaguya was facing three Six Paths characters at once. Just like 10T Obito was facing Naruto, Sasuke, Minato, and Tobirama all at once when people try to isolate characters and their feats.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Android (Jun 23, 2018)

The first one is obviously an outlier, unless of course Sakura's punch is > Sasuke's PS and Naruto's steam enhanced strength.

The second one is ridiculously exaggerated. She didn't dodge the arm, she tried to escape, the arm easily caught to her and was about to swallow her before Kakashi saved her with PS.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 23, 2018)

Nope they are not outliers, I think that most people would consider her on par with her comrades and DMS Kakashi

Reactions: Funny 12 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 23, 2018)

Not outliers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 23, 2018)

I don't believe they are outliers. We know she got a stat boost from the seal so her CES increased a lot on top of that she made the blow harder by pushing off Kakashi's Susanoo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Neutral 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Jun 23, 2018)

Sakura and Kakashi are faster than RG Sasuke by feats now. 

Shunshin Kakashi > Ameno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jun 23, 2018)

Not from a Sakuras fan perspective clearly.  
Dodging she was in ground not in mid air for the first part and then again she was saved soon enough her feats are exaggerated.  
Problem is sakura does not have good combat related feats in the war arc which are often ignored too.  
Her best feat is punching a jubbi clone to leave an opening a second later and second would be likely rushing towards Madera

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 23, 2018)

No.
but they are worthless


----------



## Ayala (Jun 23, 2018)

Just curious, does her horn have any insane durability feat for her feat to be an outlier? If Kishi drove it on panel, it must mean he thought Sakura can break it. 

Second one, Cosmos explained how i think it too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bonly (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes, yes they are though she didn’t really dodge Kaguya’s chakra arm


----------



## Android (Jun 23, 2018)

Limbo said:


> Just curious, does her horn have any insane durability feat for her feat to be an outlier? If Kishi drove it on panel, it must mean he thought Sakura can break it.


She took 9 FRS with superficial damage and was punched to a mountain with a steam enhance strength she crashed with her head first. 
Either an outlier or accumulated damage (she took too much damage and Sakura's punch just broke her already snapped horn).


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 23, 2018)

or ya know, it was fanservice, just like punching the ground, being on panel vs the arm, etc.

nothing was accomplised until she was sealed w/  teamwork


----------



## Ayala (Jun 23, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> She took 9 FRS with superficial damage and was punched to a mountain with a steam enhance strength she crashed with her head first.
> Either an outlier or accumulated damage (she took too much damage and Sakura's punch just broke her already snapped horn).



FRS works more as internal damage (which iirc it did mess her up), the Raikage took one and his cloth wasn't even torn apart. I remember her dodging Sasuke's Chidori, so her durability isn't all that high. Im pretty sure that if Naruto hit her in the angle Sakura did, he would have broken her horn too, as he showed enough power to tear her apart. 

This is similar to A managing to break Gyuki's horn when the beast tanks Bijudama.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Android (Jun 23, 2018)

Limbo said:


> FRS works more as internal damage


This again ?
FRS does both external and internal damage, let alone 9 of them. I mean a single Lava RS left a big melting gash across Madara's body.

The Raikage's RCM protected him, and I wouldn't really use the clothes as an argument in a Shounen manga, I mean Naruto and Sasuke clothes weren't vaporized by the Enton Chidori and Rasengan explosion, Naruto's clothes weren't vaporized by his own + Kurama chakra explosion that obliterated a huge part of the moon surface .... etc



Limbo said:


> I remember her dodging Sasuke's Chidori


And ?
Naruto blocked Sasuke's fireball with a chakra arm, doesn't mean a direct hit would've hurt him.

Kaguya was simply worried about the seals, that's why she kept dodging them.




Limbo said:


> so her durability isn't all that high


She has one of the most insane durability feats in the manga.

> took 9 FRS from RSM Naruto with superficial damage.
> took a steam enhanced punch from RSM Naruto with no obvious damage.
> took a punch from Sasuke's PS with and didn't even budge.

At least when it comes to blunt damage, she has high durability.


----------



## Ayala (Jun 23, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> This again ?
> FRS does both external and internal damage, let alone 9 of them. I mean a single Lava RS left a big melting gash across Madara's body.
> 
> The Raikage's RCM protected him, and I wouldn't really use the clothes as an argument in a Shounen manga, I mean Naruto and Sasuke clothes weren't vaporized by the Enton Chidori and Rasengan explosion, Naruto's clothes weren't vaporized by his own + Kurama chakra explosion that obliterated a huge part of the moon surface .... etc
> ...



As i said, had Naruto hit her horn, he'd have broken it, as the weaker Sakura on panel did. 

One wouldn't say that A who barely breaks a ribcage can smash the horn of the beast who tanked a Bijudama, but it happens that he does. And it's no outlier that he does. 

If Kishimoto didn't think someone like Sakura can break the horn, he wouldn't have drawn a broken horn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Android (Jun 23, 2018)

Limbo said:


> As i said, had Naruto hit her horn, he'd have broken it, as the weaker Sakura on panel did.


Right.

So I guess Sakura's punch > 9 Biju RS after all right ? 



Limbo said:


> One wouldn't say that A who barely breaks a ribcage can smash the horn of the beast who tanked a Bijudama, but it happens that he does. And it's no outlier that he does.


And Sasuke cut off Hachibi's tails with Chidori Spear, and Kukuo pierced him with his horns. 

This however does *not* serve your case because Raikage's hand chop, Sasuke's Chidori Spear and Kukuo's are cutting/piercing attacks. Sakura's punch on the other hand is a blunt damage type of attack 



Limbo said:


> If Kishimoto didn't think someone like Sakura can break the horn, he wouldn't have drawn a broken horn


This isn't an argument on any level.

Kishi has shown many times that he couldn't care less about consistency.

> Myojinmon tank a Jubi TBB -----> get obliterated by Tobirama's GKF.
> Naruto and Sasuke getting trolled by Shin despite using the same power they used to beat Madara.
> Minato gets blitzed by Obito and Madara in KCM and SM, somehow later he's intercepting 8G Gai's path as if Gai was standing still.

And so on and on and on.

Outliers do happen occasionally, and Sakura's punch damaging Kaguya despite her tanking PS punches and Biju empowered Nukes with superficial is an outlier, by all measures of logic.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Troyse22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Topace said:


> Her punching kaguya and breaking her horn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not outlier, just not impressive.

We've seen the vast difference between the durability of a JJ's actual body, and their horns.

Madara lost his horn to 1 Sekizo
He tanked 5 Sekizo steps, as well as a direct one to the back.
He then tanked Night Guy, the strongest tech of the strongest Taijutsu

A JJ is literally dozens, possibly hundreds of times more durable than their horns, idk why Sakura fans are so fucking starstruck when they look at that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jun 23, 2018)

The 2nd isn't an outlier, she was gonna get caught, you can see it in Naruto's face while he's barking orders at Sasuke to use his eye techniques. Literally everything in that scan suggests that she wasn't fast enough, down to the shadow looming over her. 

The first is just a case of accumulated damage. Sakura DID break Kaguya's horn... only after Kaguya had taken attacks that could level mountains and destroy villages from two demigods. Now Kaguya suddenly being unable to see Sakura coming from above with her 360 degree vision is bs.

So no, they're not outliers because they don't exist as concrete feats for her in the first place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Android (Jun 23, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> The first is just a case of accumulated damage


Yeah, that's what I thought as well. Don't know why is this being ignored.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 23, 2018)

stop rationalizing, sakura broke the horn cuz she punches hard.

so what? this is new? useful? couldn't she already 1-shot 98% of the verse? as can most shinobi like most ninja, from k-12 fodders like shino & kages alike. 1-shot-ability is nothing special)


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 23, 2018)

I am here!!!!!!.........hi XD

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 23, 2018)

Well she did break the horn, but a Otsutsuki horn is never really hinted at being extra durable nor does it seem to regenerate when sustaining damage. Madara was capable of healing a lot of the damage Guy laid onto him, but once his horn broke the same effect never occurred to it. Its fairly obvious that either
The horns themselves aren't very durable
It was just a case of long term stress leading to its demise(with Sakuras punch being what tipped it over the edge after Naruto and Sasuke battered her)

Nothing indicates Sakura dodged anything. @BlackHeartedImp describes it perfectly

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm sure we have all taken part in outlier vs. feats debate the same two people may interpret feats differently.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ayala (Jun 23, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> Right.
> 
> So I guess Sakura's punch > 9 Biju RS after all right ?
> 
> ...



The broken horn is a very specific detail that Kubo choose to draw, Sakura hit upon it and she broke it. Kishi simply ignored the horn in the FRS explosion just like he ignored her clothes.

There wasn't any point where Naruto specifically targetted upon the area of the horn and it didn't break.

Myonjimon tanked the Juubi Bomb because Kishi didn't care or forgot about them. Minato reacted because Kishi had to draw a plot and Sasuke and Naruto got trolled because of the same reason, Kishi wanted to draw a plot.

But the horn is a detail he could have chosen not to draw, but instead did. Now, had Naruto hit her exactly as Sakura did, the horn hadn't broken and there'd be a focus on it, it'd be an outlier.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TruestArtXI (Jun 23, 2018)

The first one was for symbolic purposes so it’s an outlier the second one I can’t say

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Mar55 (Jun 23, 2018)

The rationale here is all over the place.

Sakura does not possess punching power to harm Kaguya in any manner, as her other durability feats demonstrated. Lest we forget, Sakura couldn't even budge Madara's much weaker Limbo.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 23, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> The rationale here is all over the place.
> 
> Sakura does not possess punching power to harm Kaguya in any manner, as her other durability feats demonstrated. Lest we forget, Sakura couldn't even budge Madara's much weaker Limbo.


she didnt harm kaguya

u can keep your ''in any manner'' tho

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes they are outliers. Especially the first feat. EOS sakura is stronger than more than a few people give her credit for but she's no where near the level of any god tier especially the fucking strongest god tier.


----------



## Uchihagod (Jun 23, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Nope they are not outliers, I think that most people would consider her on par with her comrades and DMS Kakashi



Not only on par, Sakura alone could have defeated Kaguya. She was only holding back to give the gay duo Naruto and Sasuke the spotlight.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 23, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Yes they are outliers. Especially the first feat. EOS sakura is stronger than more than a few people give her credit for but she's no where near the level of any god tier especially the fucking strongest god tier.


why would she be any where near the strength of a ''god tier'' 
certainly not because she broke a horn


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 23, 2018)

They are not outliers. Why can't you guys let Sakura have something ;-;

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 23, 2018)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> why would she be any where near the strength of a ''god tier''
> certainly not because she broke a horn



Kaguya's whole body including her horn withstood 9 FRS from rikudou sage mode Naruto. Sakura packing more destructive power than this Naruto is an obvious outlier.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 23, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Kaguya's whole body including her horn withstood 9 FRS from rikudou sage mode Naruto. *Sakura packing more destructive power than this Naruto* is an obvious outlier.


 thats never happened tho

naruto was discentegrating entire bodies back in the pein arc, sakuras best feat is smashing up dirt clouds





TruestArtXI said:


> The first one was for symbolic purposes so it’s an outlier


symbolic, definitely, but not an outlier, especially considering who it was

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Topace (Jun 23, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> They are not outliers. Why can't you guys let Sakura have something ;-;


We like sakura we do, but when certain hype up said feats we have to question the validity of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kyu (Jun 23, 2018)

First one is an outlier to anyone with the ability to identify one. You can try to rationalize the feat however you wish, but no feat past or present suggests Sakura has the strength to harm the strongest entity in the verse. In fact, they show the opposite.  

Second one is unquantifiable since we don't know how well most speedsters would respond in Sakura's position. We know she somewhat reacted to a chakra arm that Naruto regarded as "fast". Good feat for her, however you can't claim she moves as fast as "v2" A4 or has reaction time on par with Minato/Itachi with any sort of certainty - if you do, you're just talking out of your ass.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 23, 2018)

Anyways its not like she really injured Kaguya the force from the blow pushed her towards Naruto and Sasuke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 23, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Anyways its not like she really injured Kaguya the force from the blow pushed her towards Naruto and Sasuke.


''but sakura shouldn't be able to push kaguya, kaguya has too much reiryoku! its over nine thousand!!'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 23, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Anyways its not like she really injured Kaguya the force from the blow pushed her towards Naruto and Sasuke.



She broke her horn and caused her to bleed from what I remember so yeah she did harm her which makes no sense considering the number of FRS she withstood.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 23, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> She broke her horn and caused her to bleed from what I remember so yeah she did harm her which makes no sense considering the number of FRS she withstood.


Maybe horns aren't as durable


----------



## Mar55 (Jun 23, 2018)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> ''but sakura shouldn't be able to push kaguya, kaguya has too much reiryoku! its over nine thousand!!'


She shouldn't. Her punches couldn't budge Limbo clones, they didn't even flinch.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 24, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> She shouldn't. Her punches couldn't budge Limbo clones, they didn't even flinch.


so what, kaguya/limbo clones aren't  metrics, they're characters & jutsu in a fictional universe, inconsistent by its very nature(not that this is even an inconsistency, its not, just your own interpretive agenda).
 its not math, its a narrative

in this situation, yes, yes she should

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Polar (Jun 24, 2018)

It might be that the horns are not too durable or on the verge of breaking down at that time. Even top-tiers like Rinnegan Obito can take a BM Rasengan to the face without problem let alone god-tiers. So Sakura capable of "seriously" harming a god-tier should be an outlier unless she has shown instances of similar feats or stated to be at the level (which she doesn't have any). Her best comparison is against KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke.


----------



## Uchihagod (Jun 24, 2018)

Sakura's punch hurt Kaguya more than Naruto's punch. Sakura smacks the rabbit bitch out of the multiverse.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 24, 2018)

In context of her vs Kaguya or any character of that ilk then yes , but in the context of her being powerful then no , the manga isn’t telling you she’s Kaguya it Naruto/Sasuke Level But they are telling you she’s pretty freaking strong and capable.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 24, 2018)

Imo not outlier.

The FRS argument makes no sense. Hachibi tanked his own Bijuu-dama, but his tentacles were cut by the chidori sword of an exhausted Sasuke. 

Chidori>>>> Bijuu-dama

Or maybe more focused attacks can deal more damage in small areas?

Sakura while having 1/50 of SM Naruto's chakra had somehow similar strenght, after he achieved the seal she had 3 years worth of chakra, that Bijuu level chakra with a chakra control that allowed her to have SM level strenght with an almost genin level chakra pool...

Sakura is simply, as Tsunade is, much more powerful than people think, they have Bijuu level chakra and thanks to their chakra control they have Bijuu level physical strenght.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Great One (Jun 24, 2018)

So Kaguya's flesh is more durable then her bones now? lol, did you people forgot that she also has that bone bloodline right?

Kaguya's bones are as durable as Kimimaro's bones compare to his flesh/Skin.

Which makes Sakura breaking Kaguya's horn clearly an out liner.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 24, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> She took 9 FRS with superficial damage and was punched to a mountain with a steam enhance strength she crashed with her head first.
> Either an outlier or accumulated damage (she took too much damage and Sakura's punch just broke her already snapped horn).



Wasn't Kaguya completely healed after turning back from Rabbit bijuu?

Even her ripped off by Naruto arm was regenerated.

And she took no damage since then except that Kamui Raikiri by Kakashi.


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't Kaguya completely healed after turning back from Rabbit bijuu?
> 
> Even her ripped off by Naruto arm was regenerated.
> 
> And she took no damage since then except that Kamui Raikiri by Kakashi.


Can you prove that she regenerated the damage that happened to her horn ?

Because I don't remember JJ Madara regenerating his horn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mindovin (Jun 24, 2018)

JJ Madara and Kaguya are entirely different in horn aspect as Madara's is outside like a headband while Kaguya's is part of her body.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Ramirez (Jun 24, 2018)

I can see some people want to discredit Sakura but it would be the same people we would see hailing DMS Kakashi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2018)

Mindovin said:


> JJ Madara and Kaguya are entirely different in horn aspect as Madara's is outside like a headband while Kaguya's is part of her body.


Madara's horn is a part of his body too 
It grows from the side of his head. 
What you are saying makes no sense.


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 24, 2018)

King Ramirez said:


> I can see some people want to discredit Sakura but it would be the same people we would see hailing DMS Kakashi.


Two entirely different characters

One is hyped up to have made a jump in power when a lot of the feats don't stack up even if you delve deep into the context(Sakura)
The other has two of the most powerful and hax MS abilities at his disposal as well as 10 Tail Sage chakra fueling him for the time his DMS is active.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 24, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Two entirely different characters
> 
> One is hyped up to have made a jump in power when a lot of the feats don't stack up even if you delve deep into the context(Sakura)
> The other has two of the most powerful and hax MS abilities at his disposal as well as 10 Tail Sage chakra fueling him for the time his DMS is active.


Her huge leap is correct though.


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 24, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Her huge leap is correct though.


Not my implication. Unlocking the byakgou is a huge leap and i never implied otherwise. People claiming she can suddenly react to god tiers is something i disagree with heavily.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 24, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Not my implication. Unlocking the byakgou is a huge leap and i never implied otherwise. People claiming she can suddenly react to god tiers is something i disagree with heavily.


99% of the universe can't react to god tiers. Wait didn't the kage fighting Momoshiki react to them?


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> 99% of the universe can't react to god tiers. Wait didn't the kage fighting Momoshiki react to them?


Speed Kinshiki displayed against Sasuke at the beginning of the movie >>> speed he displayed against the Kages who had the back-up of Sasuke btw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 24, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> 99% of the universe can't react to god tiers. Wait didn't the kage fighting Momoshiki react to them?


Its weird how that worked, but you can blame power inflation there.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 24, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> Can you prove that she regenerated the damage that happened to her horn ?
> 
> Because I don't remember JJ Madara regenerating his horn.



Actually it did regenerate.

Check the chapter when Madara was hit by Night Guy and you can see it severely damaged. Then look at Madara after he absorbed Shinju and it was as good as new.


----------



## Android (Jun 24, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> Actually it did regenerate.
> 
> Check the chapter when Madara was hit by Night Guy and you can see it severely damaged. Then look at Madara after he absorbed Shinju and it was as good as new.


Good. So he didn't regenerate it on his own until after he gained a new power-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 24, 2018)

hey bitches!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 24, 2018)

Yo! @SakuraLover16 why didn't you tag me in this..

Anyways,on to business.

The only people who would call sakura's feats outlier are people who don't care enough to look at said feats deeply,have hateboners fot sakura,or just can't accept sakura is muthafucking strong. So..basically 99.9% of the verse!
But don't worry, i'm here to educate y'all


First on the case of breaking kaguya's horn.
Arguements against this:
From the side that calls it unimpressive:
-"kaguya's horn had sustained damaged beforehand".
-"the horn is probably weaker than the rest of her body".

Fact 1. Kaguya,upon reverting to normal after stabilizing the tail beasts was completely recovered of prior attacks. As shown when her arm had grown back & her tattered body had been freshened up.

Fact 2. Even if the horn is weaker than the rest of her body,and using juudara for comparison, it took a sekizo from *eight gate* gai for madara's horn to snap,madara after this then *notes* taking 4 or 5 of that would be bad,therefore,at worst,madara's horn is only 6 times less durable than his body,and thats madara.
So even if we agree kaguya's horns are less durable than her body,taking her bodily durability into consideration,it still makes her horns incredibly durable.


From the side that calls it outlier:
-"No way sakura is stronger than PS"
-"Sakura couldn't even damage limbo clones".
-"Sakura's punch cannot be stronger than 9biju frs!".

Fact 1.
PS = kurama in striking power.
Kurama's striking power pales in comparison to sakura's(when they both hit the ground) So the idea of PS' punch being greater than sakura's is *headcannon. *Plus there's the fact that sakura's "punch" is much more concentrated due to size difference.

Fact 2.
Iirc, limbo clones are only affected by sage related techs,and sadly slug sm doesn't exist.

Fact 3.
The most rampant and actually the silliest outlier arguement.
Aoe attacks ≠ focused attacks

*Bee* can tank tbb's but lost a horn to *Ay* and his tentacles to* kunai*
*Ten tails hide* was believed capable of surviving *jubidama* and got dented by sakura's punch
*A3* can tank frs but gets a new hole from his own *fingers(four)*
*Wonder woman* can no sell nuclear explosions,but can be hurt by *bullets*
So looking at the above instances,would you say
*Ay *> *tbb*?
*kunai *> *tbb*?
*sakura punch *> *jubidama*?
*A3 4 fingers* > *COfrs*?
*Bullet *> *nuke*?
No. Its simply a case of one attack being more potent than the other.

I'll do the one on kaguya's arms soon

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 24, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Yo! @SakuraLover16snip


So you think Sakuras punches are around the same level or greater than those of 8 Gate Gai?


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 24, 2018)

^ no reading comprehension as usual


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 24, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> ^ no reading comprehension as usual



Actually i do have it, but good way to try and deflect the question. You're implying that Madaras horn is not magnitudes less durable than his body.
You then implied that an evening elephant from Gai is the minimum(what your post implicated) to actually break that horn
You then imply that the stronger Kaguya would also follow this rule of thumb that was shown with Madara. 
So in totality Sakuras punch would have to be in the same ballpark power as Gais in order to have broken Kaguyas horn through your line of thinking. 
See you glossed over this point 
I see the WANK slowly creeping its way out lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 24, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Yo! @SakuraLover16 why didn't you tag me in this..


Sowwy I was reading Binbougami ga!!! Anime is funnier...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Jun 25, 2018)

Topace said:


> Her punching kaguya and breaking her horn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No such thing as an outlier. If it happened its because the character can do such a thing.

What you do have tho, is the *weakness of all feats, *which is circumstances

In terms of punching Kaguya, Sakura had setup and distractions, it wasn't  straight speed blitz

In terms of dodging, it was a situation of heightened awareness leading to better reactions.

However, at the end of the day she did achieve those feats and in the BD, *where every fight is a death match, *there is no reason why she should not be given the full credit of doing so

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## nobody (Jun 25, 2018)

No that feat is not a outlier and it makes naruto/sasuke pathetic since they needed rikudo chakra to damage her at all.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 25, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Actually i do have it, but good way to try and deflect the question. You're implying that Madaras horn is not magnitudes less durable than his body.
> You then implied that an evening elephant from Gai is the minimum(what your post implicated) to actually break that horn
> You then imply that the stronger Kaguya would also follow this rule of thumb that was shown with Madara.
> So in totality Sakuras punch would have to be in the same ballpark power as Gais in order to have broken Kaguyas horn through your line of thinking.
> ...


When did i ever even bring up guy's direct punch in my entire post?
Do you even know what sekizo is?
Even if the best debaters in the world presented you with sakura's legit feats,you'd still call it wank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 25, 2018)

Now,onto the issue of kaguya's arm

Arguements against this:
-"Its not impressive,she was still gonna get caught!"
-"A good feat,but we can't quantify it"

Fact 1.
First,lets look at this another way.
Using normal humans as examples,
Imagine person A of unknown speed,gets shot by a bullet(which would normally kill humans instantly),but is not only able to perceive the oncoming projectile,but physically react,turning around and running from it(*In a straight line!*),with the bullet gradually gaining on said person,all while person A was actually exhausted!.
Now, can that be sensibly termed unimpressive?
Heck no. Infact,it makes person A's speed somewhat comparable to that of the bullet,since that would be required to perform the actions they did.
So in this case,sakura is person A and the arm is the bullet(only much larger.i.e covering a wider area). We know the arm's speed to shinobi could be relative to that of a bullet to normal humans,since naruto in his verse is pretty much "the flash",although faster with foot speed,his flight speed is no joke as well,and even he had issues dodging the arms up close,so,performing the actions she did as explained above,makes sakura somewhat of a speedster as well,with comparable speed to said arms even while weakened.

Fact 2.
On the issue of it being an unquantifiable feat,i honestly don't agree.
For a person to react to turn around,run away from something,they have to be somewhat comparable in speed.
Now look at the bullet example i made above,and picture how fast the person would be have to be moving,to perform what was stated,they'd have to be moving FTE like the bullet itself..

If Ay for example,attacked someone like hebi sasuke with his fastest punch,which is meant to hit non-speedsters in an instant,and the latter manages to react,turn around and move away in a straight line,even if ay was gaining on him,it would still put their speed in the same ballpark.

so, exhausted sakura's speed is atleast comparable to the colossal arm's.
And while it might not look it,all what sakura did must have taken place in  a split second and sakura would have covered quite the distance.
And from this we can deduct/quantify sakura's speed as much superior to that of anyone you don't think has enough speed to give naruto trouble to react. and thats easily most of the verse.

Another thing is,if you wanna put someother fast person in sakura's position for comparison,you have to consider sakura's other speed feats as well and if they've shown they can replicate them somewhat:
I.e
-Sakura could react to kaguya's flight speed *while she was trying to escape getting sealed *and punch fast enough to intercept said speed,kaguya would have whizzed past her if she could not attack fast enough.
-Sakura(with byakugo amp) charged at madara,naruto & sasuke are shocked,*they start to* chase after her when she was still a ways away from madara,they couldn't catch her *till* she got to madara,and even then,*while impaled by* a goudodama,she still threw a punch before the duo could get to her.
-An underrated feat,which has always been a classic display of speed in fiction,is sakura catching up to the juubi she sent flying with a punch *in a single leap*. Sakura's striking power is unrivalled, safe for eight gates guy & maybe eos naruto(arguable),and has caused nuke level destruction with it.. So catching up to something she sent flying with that force is *no* small feat.
-rusty adult sakura blitz shin,who friggin had a dozen *mangekyo sharingan* that where all proven *functional* unlike danzo's. Shin could react to adult sasuke in cqc.
-Sakura could outspeed a *kn9* variant,easily landing several hits.
-rusty adult sakura danced around shin's telekinetically manipulated knives,sasuke couldn't do protect sarada and counter them at tge same time.
-in the last mach cones(sonic booms) formed around sakura's fists,easily making her attacks *supersonic*.
So before you conclude that another character can replicate sakura's feats with the chakra arms,you have to believe they can replicate her other feats as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 25, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> When did i ever even bring up guy's direct punch in my entire post?
> Do you even know what sekizo is?
> Even if the best debaters in the world presented you with sakura's legit feats,you'd still call it wank.



Lmao I know what sekizo is you’re the one trying to once again steer the argument away. If anybody has less knowledge on the manga its you.
I’m not the one who once tried to imply Madara didn’t have a PS at VOTE 1.
I can accept Sakura in adulthood being stronger than tsunade and beating the same people she can.
What I can’t accept is the wank that says she’s as strong as EMS Sasuke, KCM naruto, and actually legitimately harmed kaguya lol. If you forget those are things you push, and for a while your pretty much the only person who does push it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Lmao I know what sekizo is you’re the one trying to once again steer the argument away. If anybody has less knowledge on the manga its you.
> I’m not the one who once tried to imply Madara didn’t have a PS at VOTE 1.
> I can accept Sakura in adulthood being stronger than tsunade and beating the same people she can.
> What I can’t accept is the wank that says she’s as strong as EMS Sasuke, KCM naruto, and actually legitimately harmed kaguya lol. If you forget those are things you push, and for a while your pretty much the only person who does push it.


I agree with majority of what speedy says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 25, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> What I can’t accept is the wank that says she’s as strong as EMS Sasuke, KCM naruto, and actually legitimately harmed kaguya lol. If you forget those are things you push, and for a while your pretty much the only person who does push it.



Then you can't accept the manga, because she did harm her.

Also Sakura with the seal has way more chakra, strenght and regenerative powers than EMS Sasuke, and also a way better summon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 25, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> Then you can't accept the manga, because she did harm her.
> 
> Also Sakura with the seal has way more chakra, strenght and regenerative powers than EMS Sasuke, and also a way better summon.



Lmao like how you can’t accept kamui being a legitimately fast and dangerous tech in the kakashi vs tsunade thread. Funny shit because the logic you’re pushing here is the same logic you’re denying in the other thread. Hypocrisy if ive ever seen it. 
Sakura punching 3-5 tiers above her pay grade is something we can and should question. I even explained my reasoning in a previous post so you taking my current quotation out of context does nothing for your argument In the slightest. Keep reaching and I’ll  keep knocking you down a peg.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 25, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Lmao like how you can’t accept kamui being a legitimately fast and dangerous tech in the kakashi vs tsunade thread. Funny shit because the logic you’re pushing here is the same logic you’re denying in the other thread. Hypocrisy if ive ever seen it.
> Sakura punching 3-5 tiers above her pay grade is something we can and should question. I even explained my reasoning in a previous post so you taking my current quotation out of context does nothing for your argument In the slightest. Keep reaching and I’ll  keep knocking you down a peg.



The difference being that there isn't a single manga panel of Kakashi being able to use his Kamui 1 vs 1 against anyone on par with Tsunade 

Sakura was punching 3-5 tiers above his tier since the beginning of the second part thanks to her chakra control.

Then she got 3-5 tier power up in chakra pool, and therefore her punches, shunshin, etc., got a similar upgrade.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 25, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> The difference being that there isn't a single manga panel of Kakashi being able to use his Kamui 1 vs 1 against anyone on par with Tsunade
> 
> Sakura was punching 3-5 tiers above his tier since the beginning of the second part thanks to her chakra control.
> 
> Then she got 3-5 tier power up in chakra pool, and therefore her punches, shunshin, etc., got a similar upgrade.


Oh my oh my the wank is strong In this one 

You don’t need an on panel feat with kamui in a 1v1 to recognize its strength when you look at their showings in *context* 
So you think Sakura has god tier level strength and speed. Good to note. the fact you actually support that proposition shows how much you know about the manga.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 25, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Oh my oh my the wank is strong In this one
> 
> You don’t need an on panel feat with kamui in a 1v1 to recognize its strength when you look at their showings in *context*
> So you think Sakura has god tier level strength and speed. Good to note. the fact you actually support that proposition shows how much you know about the manga.



The context is precisely what you lack. Kakashi using the Kamui with precision against something that is far away and moving in his opposite direction isn't as impressive as if he was doing it one on one.

His best feat 1 vs 1 is to barely stop half blind MS Sasuke's Susanoo arrow.

God level??? That's relative. SM Hashirama is god level? Sakura was stronger and faster.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 25, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> The context is precisely what you lack. Kakashi using the Kamui with precision against something that is far away and moving in his opposite direction isn't as impressive as if he was doing it one on one.
> 
> His best feat 1 vs 1 is to barely stop half blind MS Sasuke's Susanoo arrow.
> 
> God level??? That's relative. SM Hashirama is god level? Sakura was stronger and faster.



Talking to me about context lol?
So we're gonna forget these feats?
Kakashi using Kamui on Deidaras explosion as its happening
Kakashi using Kamui on a Susanoo arrow
Kakashi using Kamui on Narutos rasengan

Kakashi using Kamui so fast on the gedo Mazo that Minato himself(the man who damn well uses speed in 99% of his fights) is impressed, and Madara decides to give it praise
You forgot all this shit in favor of well," hurrrrr durrrrr i i i i i didn't see one fight with it." Get out of here with that weak excuse and come back when you have something more concrete.

Relative lol? I don't think you understand the difference in strength between say a mid/high kage level and a mid to high top tier. This disparity becomes even larger when you compare the former to something such as a god tier on the level of RSM(teen) Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke(teen).
You're gonna try and pull a case of relative strength when comparing Sakura to the very peak of the verse(Kaguya)?
Also im not sure where you're getting the idea that Sakura is faster than Hashirama LMAO. Hashirama in base is Madaras peer in physical combat. Add in SM which boosts him tremendously and he annihilates her in the stat department.
A less than mastered SM Naruto in the Pain arc can toss boss summons into the sky, and blitz the Asura path. Those are all things Base Naruto at that time would have high difficulty doing with the latter, and find impossible in the former. You're telling me that Base Hashirama(the man who was capable of matching Madara Uchiha his whole life) is suddenly slower and weaker than Sakura in SM? Get out of here with this weak, and unfounded logic.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes, Next Question.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 26, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Talking to me about context lol?
> So we're gonna forget these feats?
> Kakashi using Kamui on Deidaras explosion as its happening
> Kakashi using Kamui on a Susanoo arrow
> ...



Yes, I know It's difficult for you, but if you make a effort you may understand it.

Kakashi using the Kamui while watching others fight is hardly a valid feat for a one on one situation.

Sniping at 10 meters someone that isn't aware of you doing it is easier than shooting the same person if he knows what you are doing and moves accordantly.

So, you are implying that Itachi for the fact of being high level character is physically stronger than Chouji...

Read the manga again and come back when you also learn a little bit of physic. I'll be waiting I promise.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 26, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> Yes, I know It's difficult for you, but if you make a effort you may understand it.
> 
> Kakashi using the Kamui while watching others fight is hardly a valid feat for a one on one situation.
> 
> ...



Wrong again. All those feats with kamui demonstrate its speed and accuracy a they occurred during a *short time* frame. Down-players like you may refuse to accept that, but keep deluding yourself if you so wish.
Keep putting words in my mouth with your idiotic statements. If you think comparing Itachi and Choji is the same as comparing Sakura and a *Sage Mode user* then thats all i think anyone needs to know concerning you.
Let me remind you of this feat  
Or when Naruto threw Pains Rhino into the sky
or when Jiraiya punted a summon like a soccer ball while in Sage Mode
But sure theres no reason to believe Hashirama could be stronger than her because obviously his sage mode operates differently
The man who is also a peer to Madara in combat is slower than Sakura as well it seems(your opinion) because you think it is so.
If anyone needs to go re read the manga and have a long sit down its you my man.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 26, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Lmao I know what sekizo is you’re the one trying to once again steer the argument away. If anybody has less knowledge on the manga its you.
> I’m not the one who once tried to imply Madara didn’t have a PS at VOTE 1.
> I can accept Sakura in adulthood being stronger than tsunade and beating the same people she can.
> What I can’t accept is the wank that says she’s as strong as EMS Sasuke, KCM naruto, and actually legitimately harmed kaguya lol. If you forget those are things you push, and for a while your pretty much the only person who does push it.


doesn't know what sekizo is..refers to majestic attire as PS..calls me dumb for defending kishi's own words on sakura equalling her peers..ignores my post of more than 450 words that debunk the fact that breaking kaguya's horn is not an outlier..chooses to say i'm wrong because my opinion is not accepted by the majority..
-then boasts of being more knowledgeable in the manga.
While also in the same breath claims kamui "gg's" mid-high kages.
Or only sees sakura's feats against god tiers as outlier,but not gaara and the other new gen kage's overblown feats against god tiers..


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 26, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> doesn't know what sekizo is..refers to majestic attire as PS..calls me dumb for defending kishi's own words on sakura equalling her peers..ignores my post of more than 450 words that debunk the fact that breaking kaguya's horn is not an outlier..chooses to say i'm wrong because my opinion is not accepted by the majority..
> -then boasts of being more knowledgeable in the manga.
> While also in the same breath claims kamui "gg's" mid-high kages.
> Or only sees sakura's feats against god tiers as outlier,but not gaara and the other new gen kage's overblown feats against god tiers..



I know what Sekizo is. If you're gonna keep pushing this bombastically idiotic point of denying it then keep going for it. Don't know what so damn hard for you to grasp. Simple English seems beyond your understanding. Either prove whole hardheartedly and with context that i don't know what it is or drop the freaking point.
LMAO not once did i actually say it was majestic attire that proved Madara having PS during VOTE 1. Stop placing others responses in for my own examples which i never actually voiced to you. Oh surprise surprise something else you pulled out of thin air.
If Madara didn't have perfect Susanoo before then he would have referenced it when he pulled it out against the Gokage.
Instead he actually goes on to re-state the idea that Hashirama was still the only person capable of stopping him(even with the unveiling of PS).
We also see the Perfect Susanoo form *before it settles(note this line because knowing you it'll be taken out of context) *twice. Once when it blocks a TBB from the golem during VOTE 1, and once when Madara first unveils the massive construct to the Gokage. Why he would possess it in both instances, but would only be able to use it later on is beyond me and most people here. You however seem to have very strange opinions.

Its not my fault you want to wank her to the high heavens. The length of your post also shouldn't be whats important. Substance over size any day of the week.
If you wanna keep asserting that Madara never had a PS during VOTE 1, who am i to stop you lol?
So far from the opinions i've seen my knowledge on the manga does trump yours. Some of the posts i've seen of you actually remind me of people who haven't actually read the manga, but just watched the anime. Ill leave that alone though
Hey not my fault you hate Kakashi so much. Kakashi's sharingan and Kamui is the brother MS to Obitos deadly tech, but suddenly when it involves you're fave or her master its, "useless." The only excuse you can think of is, "well it it it it it was never used in a fight so so there." Please as if that argument is gonna work on me. 

Funny shit is that not only does WA Sakura pale in comparison to KCM 2 Naruto and EMS Sasuke, but Kishi was most likely referring to her ability to help on the battlefield(healing/support).
Know what else is crazy? Sakuras feats against Kaguya happened during a time where her power up should not have allowed her to do the things she did(its actually one feat, but i remembered you wank her, "dodging the chakra arm."). For that reason alone its okay to question it.
The Gokage from Borutos timeline however had at-least 10 years to improve. If someone as powerful as Gaara can actually make a sizable difference against an Otsutsuki, maybe the new gen Kage are that powerful. Unfortunately there are no feats for Sakura against a god tier during Boruto so you fall short there again.
Its also funny how you'll support Sakuras out of place showing against Kaguya, yet when other characters who in theory could've gotten stronger have similar feat you laugh them off because it'll give them a chance against your wanked version of Sakura.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 26, 2018)

@Buhaan 
How someone can be this far up their own ass is baffling.
I don't have time to get into any sort of arguement with you,since you're just gonna keep talking in circles.

If my posts are that redundant i suggest you ignore me,infact,i plead with you to avoid my posts in threads,oh-great manga lord.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 26, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> @Buhaan
> How someone can be this far up their own ass is baffling.
> I don't have time to get into any sort of arguement with you,since you're just gonna keep talking in circles.
> 
> If my posts are that redundant i suggest you ignore me,infact,i plead with you to avoid my posts in threads,oh-great manga lord.


If you're gonna tag someone do it right

This is how i know you don't have an actual argument. You resort to rating my post funny, and then laughing it off as me having my head up my ass lol.
Don't need to ignore you since dismantling your arguments works well enough. Keep it up hot shot.
Also it seems you don't know what redundant means since me entire post didn't actually encapsulate that point.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 26, 2018)

Fight me on this if you dare

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 27, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Fight me on this if you dare


put them hands up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reznor (Jun 27, 2018)

What is the purpose of downplaying this? 
Tsunade and Sakura's enhanced strength was pretty consistently hyped if it landed.

Call Kaguya getting hit an outlier if you want, but if you think Kaguya should have just no selled that, you're being silly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vasto lordes (Jun 27, 2018)

+ it was exhausted base sakurathat hurt kaguya

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 27, 2018)

vasto lordes said:


> + it was exhausted base sakurathat hurt kaguya


Which is why only the horn broke..
Base sakura could cause nuke level damage with her punch,common sense would tell us that directing that amount of force to a single part of kaguya's head would have done more damage than just breaking off her horn.
Someone might tank a nuke,but if the force of the nuke is directed at a single point point of their body,they ain't tanking that.. at least not like they tanked the normal one


----------



## Mori Jin (Jun 27, 2018)

Well it was Sakura's plot no Jutsu at work. She broke it either because Naruto and Sasuke already damaged it enough. Or like I said plot. 
Like Kaguya couldn't open a portal Sakura drops into, or she somehow couldn't see Sakura descending even with her Byakugan active. An outlier if I've ever seen one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mori Jin said:


> Well it was Sakura's plot no Jutsu at work. She broke it either because Naruto and Sasuke already damaged it enough. Or like I said plot.
> Like Kaguya couldn't open a portal Sakura drops into, or she somehow couldn't see Sakura descending even with her Byakugan active. An outlier if I've ever seen one.


The byakugan has a blind spot...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mori Jin (Jun 27, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The byakugan has a blind spot...



And Sakura learnt about the blind spot when? Only person to have figured it out was Kidomaru, during his fight with Neji. The Hyūga clan keeps it a secret. Last I checked she's never faught a Hyūga to have figured it out, nor has a Hyūga told her about it. 

Can't use the "it has a blind spot" excuse.

Oh and Kakashi also does not know about it.

The whole scene was plot no Jutsu at work. Nothing more than Kishimoto wanting a Team 7 moment to end the villian. 

Kakashi saving Sakura from the hand. Naruto and Sasuke about to seal Kaguya, but she escapes.
In comes Kakashi with Sakura. 
*Kaguya has her Byakugan active*
Sakura comes down to punch Kaguya.
Kaguya doesn't see her. 
*Sakura nor Kakashi know about the blind spot*
Sends her back down to eventually be sealed by Naruto and Sasuke.

You Sakura fans won't see it as the thing it is because you want the plot feats Sakura has.

Would she have been able to do what she did without 5he presence of 3 rikudo chakra users distracting Kaguya? NO.

Goes to show it was an outlier. You can disagree with all you want though.


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 27, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The byakugan has a blind spot...





Mori Jin said:


> And Sakura learnt about the blind spot when? Only person to have figured it out was Kidomaru, during his fight with Neji. The Hyūga clan keeps it a secret. Last I checked she's never faught a Hyūga to have figured it out, nor has a Hyūga told her about it.
> 
> Can't use the "it has a blind spot" excuse.
> 
> ...



the blind spot even for kid Neji was extremely small as well. I can't imagine how small it would be for someone with byakugan on the caliber of Kaguya. Sakuras presence should've been sensed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 27, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> the blind spot even for kid Neji was extremely small as well. I can't imagine how small it would be for someone with byakugan on the caliber of Kaguya. Sakuras presence should've been sensed.


She is a medical ninja so I doubt she doesn't know about it. Anyways it's more likely that Kaguya was not worried about her and payed her no mind or she was too preoccupied with Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Mori Jin (Jun 27, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She is a medical ninja so I doubt she doesn't know about it. Anyways it's more likely that Kaguya was not worried about her and payed her no mind or she was too preoccupied with Naruto and Sasuke.



Has nothing to do with being a medic ninja though. It's a closed kept clan secret and nothing whatsoever even hints at Sakura knowing about it.

She was too preoccupied with not being sealed. But that doesnt change the fact that she can see around her 360° (359°) and should have seen Sakura, opened a portal or stopped her with her hair like she did Naruto and Sasuke. 

That whole scene was nothing but plot and Sakura's one was also an outlier. Not that hard to see it understand.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 27, 2018)

Let's agree to disagree


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 27, 2018)

Mori Jin said:


> Well it was Sakura's plot no Jutsu at work. She broke it either because Naruto and Sasuke already damaged it enough. Or like I said plot.
> Like Kaguya couldn't open a portal Sakura drops into, or she somehow couldn't see Sakura descending even with her Byakugan active. An outlier if I've ever seen one.


Yes so basically,you accept it if it means it wasn't a feat but don't if it is? *pretends to be shocked*
If you actually read/watched the fight,you'll know that kaguya gives literally zero shits about anyone thats not a indra/ashura incarnate.
Heres kaguya literally just walking past sakura & ignoring her completely
even with her considerable reserves,kaguya didn't care.

And then kakashi also noted how kaguya doesn't care about them.
And so kaguya was her own undoing,but instead of understanding the simple context that the moment aimed at,(i.e don't understimate opponents) you see it as an opportunity to bash sakura lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mori Jin (Jun 27, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> Yes so basically,you accept it if it means it wasn't a feat but don't if it is? *pretends to be shocked*
> If you actually read/watched the fight,you'll know that kaguya gives literally zero shits about anyone thats not a indra/ashura incarnate.
> Heres kaguya literally just walking past sakura & ignoring her completely
> even with her considerable reserves,kaguya didn't care.
> ...



Wasn't bashing just stating facts. But a hard-core Sakura fanboy obviously doesn't see it like that. Go and cry some more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mindovin (Jun 27, 2018)

Speedyamell said:


> even with *her considerable reserves*,kaguya didn't care.


What? I somewhat understand somewhat thinking she has large reserve with her Byakugo but saying *considerable reserves *is wanking, especially you think she has so much that Kaguya should notice her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 27, 2018)

Mindovin said:


> What? I somewhat understand somewhat thinking she has large reserve with her Byakugo but saying *considerable reserves *is wanking, especially you think she has so much that Kaguya should notice her.


When did i say kaguya should notice her?? Did you even read my post?

So thinking sakura has considerable reserves is wank now??
I'm so done with this shit


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mori Jin said:


> But a hard-core Sakura fanboy obviously doesn't see it like that.


Insults don't help get a point across


Mindovin said:


> What? I somewhat understand somewhat thinking she has large reserve with her Byakugo but saying *considerable reserves *is wanking, especially you think she has so much that Kaguya should notice her.


She does have considerable reserves she had more chakra than an RSM clone and has filled Naruto's reserves although it took three days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mindovin (Jun 27, 2018)

What you said is this:
Sakura's chakra reserves is high enough to Kaguya (who has so much more chakra that Sasuke couldn't believe it) should notice her but she didn't care and this is her undoing.


Speedyamell said:


> So thinking sakura has considerable reserves is wank now??


I see people who said Sakura has more chakra than RSM Naruto.


----------



## Mori Jin (Jun 27, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Insults don't help get a point across
> 
> She does have considerable reserves she had more chakra than an RSM clone and has filled Naruto's reserves although it took three days.



Not an insult, nothing I say will get the point across. I've seen you Sakura fanboys "discuss" things, biased to a fault. Who cares though. Facts are facts. She hasn't surpassed Tsunade by feats as shown in the Manga. The databook also says she exceeded Shizune in her medical prowess, no mention of Tsunade. I would have thought they'd mention it, if she "surpassed" her.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mindovin said:


> What you said is this:
> Sakura's chakra reserves is high enough to Kaguya (who has so much more chakra that Sasuke couldn't believe it) should notice her but she didn't care and this is her undoing.
> 
> I see people who said Sakura has more chakra than RSM Naruto.


RSM clone. He's not saying that she should be noticed just that she has huge reserves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 28, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Wrong again. All those feats with kamui demonstrate its speed and accuracy a they occurred during a *short time* frame. Down-players like you may refuse to accept that, but keep deluding yourself if you so wish.
> Keep putting words in my mouth with your idiotic statements. If you think comparing Itachi and Choji is the same as comparing Sakura and a *Sage Mode user* then thats all i think anyone needs to know concerning you.
> Let me remind you of this feat
> Or when Naruto threw Pains Rhino into the sky
> ...



Wrong, those are feats of what Kakashi can do if he can watch other fight while being sure he won't be attacked. Those are sniping feats.

 Your whole point was that Sakura can hit as hard as someone several tiers above her, which is just a retarded point. Sakura's strenght is several tiers above her average tier.

Tsunade was faster than Madara, Sakura wasn't much slower

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 28, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> Wrong, those are feats of what Kakashi can do if he can watch other fight while being sure he won't be attacked. Those are sniping feats.
> 
> Your whole point was that Sakura can hit as hard as someone several tiers above her, which is just a retarded point. Sakura's strenght is several tiers above her average tier.
> 
> Tsunade was faster than Madara, Sakura wasn't much slower



Once again you ignore the time frame they occured in. That same time frame can be utilized within an actual fight.
No that’s your point if you keep forgetting. Keep up the delusional argument. You’re the one implying she can hit above her tier. Claiming a punch from her can kill say a high kage like gengetsu is not the same as claiming it did significant damage against kaguya.
Goes on to call the fabricated point retarded while at the same time pushing it within the same sentence.
Tsunade is not faster than Madara. Give me a scan that comes close to proving your point lol. This is wank to the highest order if I’ve seen it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 29, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Once again you ignore the time frame they occured in. That same time frame can be utilized within an actual fight.
> No that’s your point if you keep forgetting. Keep up the delusional argument. You’re the one implying she can hit above her tier. Claiming a punch from her can kill say a high kage like gengetsu is not the same as claiming it did significant damage against kaguya.
> Goes on to call the fabricated point retarded while at the same time pushing it within the same sentence.
> Tsunade is not faster than Madara. Give me a scan that comes close to proving your point lol. This is wank to the highest order if I’ve seen it.



1. The time frame being small doesn't help if the feat wasn't done in a 1 vs 1 situation. What Kakashi may be able to do with support and what he can do alone don't need to be the same.

2.  So Sakura at the beginning of Part II had an striking strength of a mid tier, meaning that Kakashi, Itachi, Hidan, Shikamaru, Asuma, and all the high tiers were physically stronger than Sakura 

3. It's not a fabricated point, It's a manga fact.

4. And yet, she was fighting 5 Madara clones at the same time (Maku bushins keep the originals stats) and she was able to punch Madara and destroy his body...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jun 29, 2018)

Sakura having more chakra than a RSM Naruto was simply a bullshit  made for sakura to do sth.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 29, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Sakura having more chakra than a RSM Naruto was simply a bullshit  made for sakura to do sth.



Maybe, but the fact that Sakura suddenly had many folds more chakra is obvious. She had stored chakra for 3 years.

We know that chakra recovers in hours a day at most. So if Sakura natural amount of chakra is X and she stored "most of it" as she said, for 3 years, she can easily have over 500 times her usual chakra pool. (each day she would have stored half of her normal chakra level).

Speed and strength in Naruto are directly related to the amount of chakra for a given character (It also depends on the quality of the chakra and the chakra control of the character, but for a given character the amount of chakra he or she has depends on the chakra), so Sakura having over 500 times her normal chakra level, her strength and speed should have increased a bit too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 29, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> 1. The time frame being small doesn't help if the feat wasn't done in a 1 vs 1 situation. What Kakashi may be able to do with support and what he can do alone don't need to be the same.



You're giving the, "support" a lot more credence than its due. Even if you wanna downplay all those feats he still has the showing of being fast enough to kamui a susanoo arrow flying right at him.



> 2.  So Sakura at the beginning of Part II had an striking strength of a mid tier, meaning that Kakashi, Itachi, Hidan, Shikamaru, Asuma, and all the high tiers were physically stronger than Sakura



Now you're being intellectually dishonest and its down right disgusting.
First off you're the one who implied Sakura was stronger than *SM Hashirama*. See that name there? Lets not forget who brought that comparison up(it was you since you seem to forget what you actually wrote).
I implied that since Hashirama is not only senju, but an SM user Sakura being physically stronger is highly debatable.
I then go on to tell you the difference in strength between their respective tiers *alongside Hashiramas capabilities*. Not once did i imply a tier meant that one character beat out the other in every single stat. Thats such a nonsensically idiotic argument that im not sure how you've actually gotten this far. 
I then go on to explain why comparing Sakuras strength to a god tier character is a fallacy especially when we know God tiers operate on a vastly different realm. That however seems to be too much for you to stomach. 
Horrid logic you keep pushing in this thread.



> 3. It's not a fabricated point, It's a manga fact.



In the same paragraph you tell me that saying Sakura hits several tiers above her own placement is stupid. You implied that i made that point even though i clearly didn't lol. Then in the very same paragraph you go on to say that Sakuras strength is several tiers above her baseline. So lets see what you said
You first say ::::Sakura can't hit several tiers above her limit, but then you say ::: her strength is several tiers above her limit
If you can't even keep up with your own point why debate?



> 4. And yet, she was fighting 5 Madara clones at the same time (Maku bushins keep the originals stats) and she was able to punch Madara and destroy his body...



Fighting the susanoo clones is impressive, but it doesn't imply shes suddenly faster than him lmao. Why would Madaras Shunshin be leagues below the speed of his clunkier Susanoo clones? Also provide a scan for the wood clone statement you just made. 
Punching a top tier who isn't well known for his physical durability outside of Susanoo doesn't support the proposition of Sakura punching a god tier being legitimate.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jun 29, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Sakura having more chakra than a RSM Naruto was simply a bullshit  made for sakura to do sth.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 29, 2018)

i


Speedyamell said:


>


if anyone is salty its you always rating posts funny, but ill leave that alone....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 29, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> You're giving the, "support" a lot more credence than its due. Even if you wanna downplay all those feats he still has the showing of being fast enough to kamui a susanoo arrow flying right at him.




The way I see it, I'm understanding those feat as what they are,incredible sniping feats.

While you are trying to use an amazing sniping feat against a fast moving object from really far as a proof that someone can shoot faster than Lucky Luke.

Most of the feat you have shown of Kakashi aren't of him suddenly using the Kamui before an opponent he is facing one on one can react to do something about it. It's about someone fighting someone other than Kakashi, while Kakashi waits for the perfect opportunity of using the Kamui.

As for the Susanoo arrow, Kakashi barely made it, making his reaction speed to it (and Sasuke was half blind and exhausted in that moment) similar to that of Danzou, who made a whole tree in the same time lapse more or less.


Buuhan said:


> Now you're being intellectually dishonest and its down right disgusting.



Says the guy that denies that Sakura's striking strength is several tiers above her average level.



Buuhan said:


> First off you're the one who implied Sakura was stronger than *SM Hashirama*. See that name there? Lets not forget who brought that comparison up(it was you since you seem to forget what you actually wrote).



I remember stating Hashirama, not SM Hashirama, but ok.

What's SM Hashirama's best feat in the physical department?

Don't bring Naruto or Jiraiya to this, Kabuto didn't gain any significant strength boost with his SM.



Buuhan said:


> I implied that since Hashirama is not only senju, but an SM user Sakura being physically stronger is highly debatable.



False, you made fun of the sole thought of Sakura being physically as strong or stronger than him, not making a single point aside than "That's ridiculous and your stupid asdsaf"



Buuhan said:


> I then go on to tell you the difference in strength between their respective tiers *alongside Hashiramas capabilities*. Not once did i imply a tier meant that one character beat out the other in every single stat. Thats such a nonsensically idiotic argument that im not sure how you've actually gotten this far.



False, then you say that Sakura is several tiers below Hashirama ergo she can be as strong as him. You later deny having said that.



Buuhan said:


> I then go on to explain why comparing Sakuras strength to a god tier character is a fallacy especially when we know God tiers operate on a vastly different realm. That however seems to be too much for you to stomach.



That you have said and it's not true. God tiers aren't faster and stronger than anyone.

Gai was destroying Madara who could barely block, hide or run away.

God tier character have insane durability/regen, but they aren't the fastest nor the strongest physically.



Buuhan said:


> Horrid logic you keep pushing in this thread.







Buuhan said:


> In the same paragraph you tell me that saying Sakura hits several tiers above her own placement is stupid. You implied that i made that point even though i clearly didn't lol. Then in the very same paragraph you go on to say that Sakuras strength is several tiers above her baseline. So lets see what you said
> You first say ::::Sakura can't hit several tiers above her limit, but then you say ::: her strength is several tiers above her limit
> If you can't even keep up with your own point why debate?



False, I never said that Sakura can't hit several tiers above her average level, but the opposite.

Nice try, but concession accepted.



Fighting the susanoo clones is impressive, but it doesn't imply shes suddenly faster than him lmao. Why would Madaras Shunshin be leagues below the speed of his clunkier Susanoo clones? Also provide a scan for the wood clone statement you just made.
Punching a top tier who isn't well known for his physical durability outside of Susanoo doesn't support the proposition of Sakura punching a god tier being legitimate.
[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 29, 2018)

Logic would dictate that it was an outlier since no one below god level should be able to hurt a God, especially the strongest among them. BUT, seeing how in Boruto Chojuro and Gaara could react to and hurt Urashiki as well, I’d say it’s not far-fetched to think that Sakura could legit hurt a god if she ever landed a punch on them. It’s pretty clear that gods have been nerfed for plot’s sake and let Gaara & Co be somewhat relevant again. Same thing happened in DB Super during  the tournement of power arc

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Buuhan (Jun 29, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> The way I see it, I'm understanding those feat as what they are,incredible sniping feats.


That can be utilized in a battle. Its hilarious that you guys find Kamui so useless in a fight give all the evidence and logic against you.



> While you are trying to use an amazing sniping feat against a fast moving object from really far as a proof that someone can shoot faster than Lucky Luke.


Trying to imply Kamuis feats are based on luck lol???


> Most of the feat you have shown of Kakashi aren't of him suddenly using the Kamui before an opponent he is facing one on one can react to do something about it. It's about someone fighting someone other than Kakashi, while Kakashi waits for the perfect opportunity of using the Kamui.



He managed to catch Deidaras arm mid flight during his very first use of the technique.
He then later Kamuis away Deidaras explosion as its happening. That takes reaction time and activation speed to accomplish. You just refuse to connect those points together.
Can warp a nail inches away an inch from his eye so quickly that Deva didn't pick up on it.
Can react to and activate Kamui before a Susanoo arrow has the chance to impale him.
He demonstrated in the Obito fight that he can warp small targets even on a moving target. Its nonsensical to think Naruto was somehow moving at incredibly slow speeds just to get the MS tech off. Using Kamui on Obito himself 1v1 would've been moot considering the man had the one solid counter to it. The other half of Kamui.
Kamuis a part of the Gedo statue so fast Minato remarks how incredibly fast it is, and Madara gives him and the MS tech praise.
All that, but its suddenly useless in a fight because you can't stomach your fave losing?



> As for the Susanoo arrow, Kakashi barely made it, making his reaction speed to it (and Sasuke was half blind and exhausted in that moment) similar to that of Danzou, who made a whole tree in the same time lapse more or less.



That changes what exactly? He still accomplished the feat so trying to suddenly imply he was, "slow" in doing so doesn't really help you. 

Sasuke surprised Kakashi and the arrow was still about to impale him. Nothing implies Sasuke being tired caused it to be any slower.
So by your logic now Susanoo arrows are slow because it fits your downplaying agenda.



> Says the guy that denies that Sakura's striking strength is several tiers above her average level.





Zuhaitz said:


> *Your whole point was that Sakura can hit as hard as someone several tiers above her, which is just a retarded point. *Sakura's strenght is several tiers above her average tier.


Wow look at that.





> I remember stating Hashirama, not SM Hashirama, but ok.





Zuhaitz said:


> God level??? That's relative. *SM Hashirama* is god level? Sakura was stronger and faster.


I just keep catching you huh. 





> What's SM Hashirama's best feat in the physical department?



Madara using his SM was capable of blitzing and punting SM Naruto
Also using Hashiramas SM Madara was capable of taking a full beating from the Bijuu with only the loss of an arm. 



> Don't bring Naruto or Jiraiya to this, Kabuto didn't gain any significant strength boost with his SM.



Is someone upset lol? SM users are all boosted by NE in every major department of their ability. They can utilize different techniques if thought them, but the boost itself remains the same for all of them. 
He certainly gained a speed boost like other Sages(dodged a Susanoo arrow) so strength being buffed is within logical boundaries. 
He's also strong enough to slice Itachis Edo tensei in half with a single strike.





> False, you made fun of the sole thought of Sakura being physically as strong or stronger than him, not making a single point aside than "That's ridiculous and your stupid asdsaf"





Zuhaitz said:


> God level??? That's relative.* SM Hashirama is god level? Sakura was stronger and faster.*


That's your point.



Buuhan said:


> A less than mastered SM Naruto in the Pain arc can toss boss summons into the sky, and blitz the Asura path. Those are all things Base Naruto at that time would have high difficulty doing with the latter, and find impossible in the former. You're telling me that Base Hashirama(the man who was capable of matching Madara Uchiha his whole life) is suddenly slower and weaker than Sakura in SM? Get out of here with this weak, and unfounded logic.


That was my response. Its exactly like i said. If anyone is making false equivalences its you. 





> False, then you say that Sakura is several tiers below Hashirama ergo she can be as strong as him. You later deny having said that.


 Destroyed this point above.





> That you have said and it's not true. God tiers aren't faster and stronger than anyone.
> 
> Gai was destroying Madara who could barely block, hide or run away.
> 
> God tier character have insane durability/regen, but they aren't the fastest nor the strongest physically.



Gai needed the 8th gate(an ability that multiplies his power many times over that of the 5 kage) to even achieve somewhat equal standing with Madara.
Naruto, Sasuke, JJ Madara, JJ Obito, Kaguya, Momoshiki, and Kinshiki are all inredibly fast and strong. Guess what else they are ........










> False, I never said that Sakura can't hit several tiers above her average level, but the opposite.
> 
> Nice try, but concession accepted.





Zuhaitz said:


> *Your whole point was that Sakura can hit as hard as someone several tiers above her, which is just a retarded point. *Sakura's strenght is several tiers above her average tier.



Why are you deluding yourself my man? I think im done here lol. Concession accepted.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reznor (Jun 30, 2018)

Mori Jin said:


> Well it was Sakura's plot no Jutsu at work. She broke it either because Naruto and Sasuke already damaged it enough. Or like I said plot.
> Like Kaguya couldn't open a portal Sakura drops into, or she somehow couldn't see Sakura descending even with her Byakugan active. An outlier if I've ever seen one.


That's addressing the fact that the attack landed, not the damage that it did given that it landed.

There's talk to be had about whether Sakura landing it is an outlier or explained by Kaguya having to defend too many attacks at once.
There's no reason to question Sakura being able to cause damage when she does hit though.


----------



## Mori Jin (Jun 30, 2018)

Reznor said:


> That's addressing the fact that the attack landed, not the damage that it did given that it landed.
> 
> There's talk to be had about whether Sakura landing it is an outlier or explained by Kaguya having to defend too many attacks at once.
> *There's no reason to question Sakura being able to cause damage when she does hit though.*



@Bold: Of course there is. When she can't damage or move a limbo clone (Which is obviously weaker then Madara) to then being able to damage Kaguya someone who's more powerful then Madara (and his clone), brings her contribution in the end to question. 

Naruto with his Rikudo boost and the strength boost from the 5 tails, couldn't damage Kaguya even with a direct hit. But Sakura can? Yeah not buying it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Topace (Jun 30, 2018)

Things have certainly gotten interesting in here. Tho i would refrain from being the kazekage into your arguments as one is certainly not like the other.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jun 30, 2018)

Not really they're just heavily misinterpreted, and the context of the situation is blatantly ignored, kind of like DMS Kakashi's feats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 30, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> That can be utilized in a battle. Its hilarious that you guys find Kamui so useless in a fight give all the evidence and logic against you.
> 
> 
> Trying to imply Kamuis feats are based on luck lol???
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vasto lordes (Jul 29, 2018)

Reznor said:


> .
> 
> Call Kaguya getting hit an outlier if you want, but if you think Kaguya should have *just no selled* that, you're being silly.


she can tank rsm naruto punch and PS slash without scratch so


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 6, 2021)

PervyNaruto said:


> Good one


Umm the fact that you Edo tensei'd a nearly three year old thread for only a two word response shows that this was less about the content and more about the attention. Plus I think it may be against section rules to do this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Umm the fact that you Edo tensei'd a nearly three year old thread for only a two word response shows that this was less about the content and more about the attention. Plus I think it may be against section rules to do this.



Sakura+Sasuke=forced

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 6, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Sakura+Sasuke=forced


I mean sure but it happened so **


----------



## Kidkai (Apr 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Umm the fact that you Edo tensei'd a nearly three year old thread for only a two word response shows that this was less about the content and more about the attention. Plus I think it may be against section rules to do this.


Yes, your right. Commenting on old posts is against rules.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 6, 2021)

Kidkai said:


> Yes, your right. Commenting on old posts is against rules.


I wasn't quite sure thank you.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes. If it makes you feel better, Sakura fans, I can pretend there are two different Sakura or that she got a buff off-panel (maybe Kakashi gave her SPSM chakra?)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sy6up (Apr 6, 2021)

It wasn't. Sakura is just a chad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sy6up (Apr 6, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yes. If it makes you feel better, Sakura fans, I can pretend there are two different Sakura or that she got a buff off-panel (maybe Kakashi gave her SPSM chakra?)


No that makes me feel worse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'll say this and be done since this isn't really allowed. If we treat Byakugou Sakura like prebuff Sakura of course her feats look wonky however if we separated them by pre and post buff it looks a tad bit better and if we look at Boruto probably even more so. It's like comparing BOS Naruto to SM Naruto. If we look at those old feats in conjunction it doesn't look as well.

Considering everything post buff she has more high level feats then not so I mean it's up to the individual to decide I suppose.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Apr 6, 2021)

@SakuraLover16

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## sy6up (Apr 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'll say this and be done since this isn't really allowed. If we treat Byakugou Sakura like prebuff Sakura of course her feats look wonky however if we separated them by pre and post buff it looks a tad bit better and if we look at Boruto probably even more so. It's like comparing BOS Naruto to SM Naruto. If we look at those old feats in conjunction it doesn't look as well.
> 
> Considering everything post buff she has more high level feats then not so I mean it's up to the individual to decide I suppose.


Sakura solos your fav verse. Shut up.

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 6, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Sakura solos your fav verse. Shut up.


Yes sir!


----------



## Danisor (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello from the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MHA massive fan (Apr 7, 2021)

Kishi isn’t a consistent writer 
Why does it matter 
She is the same person who couldn’t avoid kabuto butt 
Or see BOS sasuke  move

so if releasing chakra she held for 2 years can turn her from i can’t see BOS sasuke to oh i can keep up with god tier 

then I guess I can restate my opening point 
Kishi isn’t consistent 

outliner can only exist if he was consistent


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Apr 7, 2021)

MHA massive fan said:


> Kishi isn’t a consistent writer
> Why does it matter
> She is the same person who couldn’t avoid kabuto butt
> Or see BOS sasuke  move
> ...


Not to mock Sakura but a few days before the WA. Omoi practically blitzed her. Byakogu must be such a Hax technique. The weird thing is that when Sakura did her shit against Kaguya, she probably had less chakra compared to when she fought Omoi and Karui.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Architect (Apr 7, 2021)

No outlier in breaking the horn, Sakura hits hard.
No outlier in running from the hands. She was way farther from the Rabbit compared to Sasuke and Naruto and was caught quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Not to mock Sakura but a few days before the WA. Omoi practically blitzed her. Byakogu must be such a Hax technique. The weird thing is that when Sakura did her shit against Kaguya, she probably had less chakra compared to when she fought Omoi and Karui.


Creating Byakugou also takes a toll on its used the strain was evidence based off of the amount of damage base Sakura did compared to a Sakura with the seal completed. For example Sage Mode Naruto gains access to new abilities that Base Naruto doesn't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Not to mock Sakura but a few days before the WA. Omoi practically blitzed her. Byakogu must be such a Hax technique. The weird thing is that when Sakura did her shit against Kaguya, she probably had less chakra compared to when she fought Omoi and Karui.



She stopped diverting chakra to the seal, so full concentration and expression of character control could take place. It's not rocket science, we already saw her jump levels the moment Byakugou was completed with her display of CES, the same time we saw Hinata almost break her ankle.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mawt (Apr 7, 2021)

Nope, my queen is just that fast and that strong. Deal with it.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Apr 7, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Creating Byakugou also takes a toll on its used the strain was evidence based off of the amount of damage base Sakura did compared to a Sakura with the seal completed. For example Sage Mode Naruto gains access to new abilities that Base Naruto doesn't have.


My point was not to downplay Sakura, I'm just trying to separate outlier from actual feats. Sakura prior to engaging Kaguya, fainted from chakra exhaustion. It seems a bit weird that a weaker Sakura did all that to Kaguya yet a Sakura with a more was getting Negged by weaker character. Isn't that an outlier. 

Like who do you think is supposed to be  stronger if we ignore feats, Sakura with almost less than 5%chakra left or Sakura with say close to 25%


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Apr 7, 2021)

dergeist said:


> She stopped diverting chakra to the seal, so full concentration and expression of character control could take place. It's not rocket science, we already saw her jump levels the moment Byakugou was completed with her display of CES, the same time we saw Hinata almost break her ankle.


I don't remember her concentration being portrayed as an issue when fighting. Only her chakra supply was supposedly portrayed as such. With that, Shouldn't PA Sakura with close to 25% of her chakra be stronger than WA Sakura who fainted from chakra exhaustion a few moments before?


Also, concerning the last statement, Nice try.


----------



## Mawt (Apr 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> My point was not to downplay Sakura, I'm just trying to separate outlier from actual feats. Sakura prior to engaging Kaguya, fainted from chakra exhaustion. It seems a bit weird that a weaker Sakura did all that to Kaguya yet a Sakura with a more was getting Negged by weaker character. Isn't that an outlier.
> 
> Like who do you think is supposed to be  stronger if we ignore feats, Sakura with almost less than 5%chakra left or Sakura with say close to 25%


Are you denying the authority of Queen Sakura? Repent now.

They always ask "why Sakura?" but they never ask "how's Sakura?"


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Apr 7, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Are you denying the authority of Queen Sakura? Repent now.
> 
> They always ask "why Sakura?" but they never ask "how's Sakura?"


I don't really care either way.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mawt (Apr 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I don't really care either way.


Of course, you're a wretched Hinata fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 7, 2021)

Byakugou doesn't give any statistical amps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I don't remember her concentration being portrayed as an issue when fighting. Only her chakra supply was supposedly portrayed as such. With that, Shouldn't PA Sakura with close to 25% of her chakra be stronger than WA Sakura who fainted from chakra exhaustion a few moments before?
> 
> 
> Also, concerning the last statement, Nice try.



I guess she just jumped levels and started outputting more CES power, being able to resist/overpower the TSB negation/binding, launch a CES blow which Madara rblocked with Limbo. The she went onto power Obito's dimensional portal opening and scanning etc for no apparent reason. Then slap diffing Kaguya, meaning she released more energy than Kaguya was outputting to not only overpower her, but blow her back down to be sealed. The only difference being she no longer is channeling her chakra into Byakugou

WA Sakura never fainted from character exhaustion, do you have the scan? I remember Hinata with KN1 cloak flopping and falling over a pebble begging dead cousin Neji to save Naruto

As for the last statement, it was Canon, we saw her ankle wobbling, no need to pretend otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JayK (Apr 7, 2021)

Some random jack ass creates a dupe and instantly necros a 3 year old thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Apr 7, 2021)

Mawt said:


> Of course, you're a wretched Hinata fan.


YAY ME


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 7, 2021)

JayK said:


> Some random jack ass creates a dupe and instantly necros a 3 year old thread.


NBD baby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Apr 7, 2021)

WA Sakura is at best Danzo-MS Sasuke / PA SM Naruto level and at worst Hebi Sasuke level.

People putting her on WA SM Naruto level or even KCM1 Naruto / EMS Sasuke level are just deluded aha.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> My point was not to downplay Sakura, I'm just trying to separate outlier from actual feats. Sakura prior to engaging Kaguya, fainted from chakra exhaustion. It seems a bit weird that a weaker Sakura did all that to Kaguya yet a Sakura with a more was getting Negged by weaker character. Isn't that an outlier.
> 
> Like who do you think is supposed to be  stronger if we ignore feats, Sakura with almost less than 5%chakra left or Sakura with say close to 25%


Sakura prior to engaging Kaguya also fueled 4 dimension openings which Obito originally thought he needed a SPSM clone (supposedly had half of Naruto's chakra since he only summoned one at the time) and Sakura to accomplish. The fact that she didn't lose her seal after that confirms she still had excess chakra remaining. That being said two years later she managed to refill Naruto's reserves after channeling chakra into him for three days straight. The amount of chakra Sakura used can't be compared to prebuff since she's supposed to have over a hundred times her normal reserves (probably more since she was already gimped).


----------

